# Breakfast Sammy!



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Smoked a naked fattie on my stickburner yesterday


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Now started the ******* hollandaise sauce called mater gravy. Wright bacon


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

1 small white onion in the grease


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

1 fresh mater


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

15 mins later added a can of rotel maters and about 6 fresh basil leaves diced. Cooked about 10 more minutes on med low and added about a 1/4 cup white wine. Let go another 10 mins stirring occasionally. Then slowly added flour till gravy type thickness


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Toasted English muffin and scrambled some eggs with cheddar cheese and my version of a sausage mcmuffin sammy. I added more gravy after that photo.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good!!! A little much fer 1, you must not have called me????


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks pretty good there Halo. All those pictures got the taste buds all slobbered up, so now I've got to go cook some bacon. Lol


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Man Yeah!!!!:thumbup:


----------

